# Помогите оценить стоимость моего аккордеона Scandalli



## alexey91 (23 Май 2021)

Приветствую всех! Полноразмерный, четырёхголосный. В 2018 году проходил обслуживание у мастера, замена залогов и настройка голосов. Все голоса звучат исправно, всё работает. Посмотреть вложение 20210520_190307.jpg


----------



## vev (23 Май 2021)

alexey91,

Ну, четырехголосность там условная... Набор регистров весьма странный... Я бы сказал, что не более полтинника и то только если он реально в хорошем состоянии


----------



## alexey91 (23 Май 2021)

Т


vev написал(а):


> alexey91,
> 
> Набор регистров весьма странный...


Ну только простого двухголосного розлива нет, здесь к ним добавлен пиколо. Чего еще по вашему не хватает?

4-голоса одновременно есть


----------



## ugly (23 Май 2021)

На прямодечниках обычно 11 регистров при 4 голосах, на этом только 7 (и два задублированы).
Выбор производителя...


----------



## vev (23 Май 2021)

alexey91,

Мне не хватает нескольких мной любимых регистров. Могу сказать, что я в такой конфигурации брать бы не стал...


----------

